# CenlaLowell Lawn Journal



## CenlaLowell

I know I should have been made one of these but here goes. Me and my wife had this home built for us in 2013, so lets start there. All I did here is plant trees everywhere. This picture here was in 2013



I've never really sprayed any chemical until this year, so all the growth I've gotten have been from granular fertilizer's and time. As you can see from this picture there was no grass planted at this time just bermuda and weeds. This is in 2014



2015 was the year I spot planted St Augustine in my yard unfortunately I could not find any pictures. So, in this 2016 picture there was a lot of growth both in turf and plants. all I've ever put down was 8-8-8 at this point.



In 2017, I really got serious about my lawn, so that's when I started reading forums about lawn care and the what not. I started trying out different fertilizer, etc and some over the counter chemicals. St Augustine has spread a good bit by now. This is also the year I purchase the lot behind my house which extended my backyard.





Which brings me to this year. I've purchased plenty of chemicals throughout this year. Alot of them will be applied starting in the fall. As far as now I've applied propiconazole, 3336, Imid, Bifen, Liquid Iron, and some kelp4less products. I've definitley gotten hooked to lawn care.





I looked forward to updating this this fall.


----------



## Stellar P

CenlaLowell said:


> Which brings me to this year. I've purchased plenty of chemicals throughout this year. Alot of them will be applied starting in the fall. As far as now I've applied propiconazole, 3336, Imid, Bifen, Liquid Iron, and some kelp4less products. I've definitley gotten hooked to lawn care.


I'm trying to finish off my gray leaf spot so I can finally do my first Celsius app (St. Aug 80% and Bermuda 20%). I got Propiconazole in last week and I'm looking to do an app this weekend. This weekend will be ~28 days since my application of Azoxystrobin, so its time for a fungicide change. How did you're portion of Bermuda handle the Propiconazole? I'm hoping it'll suppress mine enough for the St Aug to finally take over.

Hard to ID some of those plants running along the back side of the property, other than the crepe myrtle's. Are you looking to create a privacy screen with them?


----------



## daniel3507

What kelp4less products did you end up with?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Stellar P said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to this year. I've purchased plenty of chemicals throughout this year. Alot of them will be applied starting in the fall. As far as now I've applied propiconazole, 3336, Imid, Bifen, Liquid Iron, and some kelp4less products. I've definitley gotten hooked to lawn care.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to finish off my gray leaf spot so I can finally do my first Celsius app (St. Aug 80% and Bermuda 20%). I got Propiconazole in last week and I'm looking to do an app this weekend. This weekend will be ~28 days since my application of Azoxystrobin, so its time for a fungicide change. How did you're portion of Bermuda handle the Propiconazole? I'm hoping it'll suppress mine enough for the St Aug to finally take over.
> 
> Hard to ID some of those plants running along the back side of the property, other than the crepe myrtle's. Are you looking to create a privacy screen with them?
Click to expand...

Hey man, I didn't have any suppression of my Bermuda. I think my St Augustine will take over eventually if I can ever keep it healthy for a full season. Anytime you get a fungus or anything that hurts the St Augustine will lose ground in the fight against Bermuda. I've seen this from taking pictures of my lawn every week when I was fighting brown patch.

I plan on spraying prodiamine in September. Then, when temperatures drop to the right level I will do a blanket spray of dismiss. After that I will eventually spray Celsius with a MSO on just dallisgrass. I need some Revolver so I hope someone will have some on the marketplace man that stuff is high.

Plants, I had no real reason for how I planted them other than I want everything to line up perfectly. I have crepe myrtles, indian Hawthornes, magnolias, palms, and Jasmine's in the back. I definitely will take any advice on how to make the landscape look better.

Look forward to keeping this journal up and showing my progress.


----------



## CenlaLowell

daniel3507 said:


> What kelp4less products did you end up with?


So far I got humc acid, and. Extreme blend. I'm going to order molasses and yucci extract.


----------



## CenlaLowell

For the weekend of 24-27 I ended up mowing today. Then spraying humic 12 and 15-0-0 liquid fertilizer with iron. Tomorrow evening I'm going to hit the yard with the last dose of granular fertilizer. I'm trying to get my yard in the best shape possible for labor day. One day at a time.


----------



## CenlaLowell

This backyard lot was purchased in 2016 to extend my yard. This part is probably about 20% St Augustine, 40% Bermuda, and the rest weeds. So I will start tackling this in the fall season. 




I don't know why but I love the pictures showing the back of my home.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Your yard is coming right along! I have enjoyed the progress you've made on it since you joined. I would love to plant some crepe myrtles on my lawn, but haven't figured out where I'd plant them.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Colonel K0rn said:


> Your yard is coming right along! I have enjoyed the progress you've made on it since you joined. I would love to plant some crepe myrtles on my lawn, but haven't figured out where I'd plant them.


Thanks man, I get a lot of education and motivation from this forum. You got to find a spot crepe myrtles are some beautiful trees


----------



## CenlaLowell

Back at it again this weekend. To get ready for labor day, 8/25/18, I put down a fertilizer application using 33-0-8 from the feed store

On 9/4/18 I put down a liquid application of fertilizer, propiconazole, and 3336.

On 9/5/18 I put down a pre emergent application of prodiamine.

This weekend I'm just mowing, edging, and trimming. Slow progress is still progress.


----------



## Stellar P

CenlaLowell said:


>


Anxiously waiting for your rows of landscaping to reach full maturity and be towers of foliage. We're on this 10+ yr ride together my friend.

I was going to do my pre-em app closer to late September. Don't let my decision cloud your judgement on when you've applied yours, but is there a reason you've applied it now? Curious of others' timing is all.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Stellar P said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anxiously waiting for your rows of landscaping to reach full maturity and be towers of foliage. We're on this 10+ yr ride together my friend.
> 
> I was going to do my pre-em app closer to late September. Don't let my decision cloud your judgement on when you've applied yours, but is there a reason you've applied it now? Curious of others' timing is all.
Click to expand...

I'm waiting as well on these trees to mature my front lawn trees are getting up there. Some are 15 feet tall if not taller.

Mainly because I want to get another application of pre emergent down in October. Dithiopyr is what I plan on putting down next. Hopefully I can also get simizine down in the middle October. I don't want any weeds come next season, so I'm throwing the kitchen sink at the lawn.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Update

On 9/8-9/9 I sprayed Celsius without MSO and with it. On different parts of the yard to test it. Of course it also rained after I sprayed it so my results were not that good.

The Virginia Button weed ⬇ had some die back for sure.


The crabgrass really got hit hard but only in certain spots even though I blanket sprayed⬇⬇




This right here is dallisgrass Celsius did nothing to this⬇⬇⬇⬇ even though it says it should suppress it.



Next up is to spray with Dismiss+MSM Turf. Maybe spot spray Celsius on the buttonweed only. To combat the dallisgrass I'm going to wait until winter and spray it with glyphosate.


----------



## CenlaLowell

This weekend 9/21-23 update.
I sprayed dithiopyr, bifen XTS, and extreme blend on 9/18

I got about four yellow spots coming in my St Augustine I think its from either Celsius (spraying to much) or Eagle20 (too hot). I really can't say for sure.







Other than that plugging along as usual. Next year will be my year to show off a beautiful lawn.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Weekend of Oct 5-7

These results are from previous applicaton I put down so here goes.

Fungicide eagle20, Insecticide Permethrin SFR, Extreme Blend, Liquid Fertilizer, all on 10/1/18

Put down Celsius on 10/2/18 results of all this.







I have a few applications left for the fall season the biggest one being simazine, but I will definitely document all the effects of these products. I also have a big area of Dallisgrass I'm going to kill off using Quik pro roundup. Looking forward to next season already!!!


----------



## CenlaLowell

I have a bunch of Dallisgrass in my yard. Most of it spotty, but in the very back was a big patch. I have sprayed that with quikpro Roundup with MSO(10/7/18). Results⬇⬇⬇




I will need a second app for sure.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Weekend Oct 18-21

Man, I've had some problems. I noticed some browwn spots coming in but I didn't think anything of it since I spray a fungicide about every two weeks. Needless to say I have a bad fungus that came in. I'm thinking this is coming from tearing grass blades while cutting. I've changed the spring on the rpm handle(governor) and I sharpen the blade on every cut. Now I'm just going to replace this Craftsman mower with a Toro recycler because I just don't know what else the problem could be. I want a Toro also :lol:

I know it looks bad but I've propiconazole, eagle, and 3336 within a month :x







Anywho, sprayed simizine 10/11/18. Chugging along


----------



## CenlaLowell

Weekend Nov 2-4

I haven't done much to the lawn. Weather is starting to turn cold on me.

On 10/20 I sprayed dallisgrass with quikpro Roundup again.



One more app is needed and that should get rid of all the dallisgrass in that area. Next season I will hit the yard hit with fertilizer so Bermuda can spread in this area.


----------



## JustMowIt

&#128514; love it when it gets to the mid 60s and in Louisiana we refer to it as "getting cold." I'm wondering though, with dithiopyr and prodiamine being severe root pruners and St. Aug being stolonous, are you not concerned that heavy applications will impede the ability of your St. Aug to tack down roots on the stolon and over take the Bermuda and bare spots? I ask because I have a similar situation with a big nasty patch of Bermuda in the yard and I was trying to decide whether backing off on the applications of the root pruners will help the St. Aug be more successful at taking over the remaining bare spot if I kill the Bermuda back or if it would do more harm than good by letting competitive weeds come into the Bermuda spot post kill.


----------



## CenlaLowell

JustMowIt said:


> 😂 love it when it gets to the mid 60s and in Louisiana we refer to it as "getting cold." I'm wondering though, with dithiopyr and prodiamine being severe root pruners and St. Aug being stolonous, are you not concerned that heavy applications will impede the ability of your St. Aug to tack down roots on the stolon and over take the Bermuda and bare spots? I ask because I have a similar situation with a big nasty patch of Bermuda in the yard and I was trying to decide whether backing off on the applications of the root pruners will help the St. Aug be more successful at taking over the remaining bare spot if I kill the Bermuda back or if it would do more harm than good by letting competitive weeds come into the Bermuda spot post kill.


Hopefully as long as you don't over apply this won't be an issue. I will not know for sure until next season, but i will apply those same two products in February and March so I will watch the progress. Only way your truly killing Bermuda in a St Augustine lawn is with glyphosate and we all know how that's going to turn out. St Augustine will never over take a Bermuda patch if anything what I've noticed in my lawn is as soon as the St Augustine gets a disease or fungus the Bermuda will move in and over take the spots where the St Augustine is weak. Any Chemical the kills Bermuda will harm or kill St Augustine so just be really careful in your spraying endeavors.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Back from vacation.

The weeds I see are





So my pre emergent has had some break thru. Now I'm trying to figure out what herbcides to spray for this. The yard has experience a frost so most of my yard is brown.







Keep plugging along!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday this came in.






Hopefully I can dial this in and accomplish some beautiful cuts from it. New toy to play with for next season YES!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Weekend Jan 4-6

I've sprayed winter weeds with Roundup for Southern lawns, MSM turf, and MSO. We have a empty lot 0.25 acres next to me, I don't own this but I sprayed Celsius with MSO to back down all the weeds before they find a way to my lawn.








These are the weeds I'm dealing with. Hopefully the mixture I used will kill them.


----------



## jabopy

Love that mower, it should make mowing more fun!! Your garden Is the size of our town parks over here.


----------



## CenlaLowell

jabopy said:


> Love that mower, it should make mowing more fun!! Your garden Is the size of our town parks over here.


Thanks man. I've been on it today learning the ins and outs about it. I hope next cutting season will be great!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

CenlaLowell said:


> Yesterday this came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can dial this in and accomplish some beautiful cuts from it. New toy to play with for next season YES!


That's the fanciest Toro recycler I've ever seen. I didn't even know they sold a stand on model... How the hell did you go from a recycler to that? That's like dating a cheerleader as your first girlfriend and dumping her for Kate Upton.


----------



## CenlaLowell

TN Hawkeye said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday this came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can dial this in and accomplish some beautiful cuts from it. New toy to play with for next season YES!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the fanciest Toro recycler I've ever seen. I didn't even know they sold a stand on model... How the hell did you go from a recycler to that? That's like dating a cheerleader as your first girlfriend and dumping her for Kate Upton.
Click to expand...

 :lol: I've been looking at standers all year, I really truly wanted a wright, but I could not justify the price to my wife. I love the Bradley Stander so far and I can't wait to see what kind of cut I will get. Next season I will get a Toro recycler :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

It's about that time



I didn't finish my whole yard. I will start were I left off tomorrow.


----------



## N LA Hacker

This winter has been wet and miserable. I measured soil temp up here Saturday and got a reading of 54.


----------



## CenlaLowell

N LA Hacker said:


> This winter has been wet and miserable. I measured soil temp up here Saturday and got a reading of 54.


Having the whole week at 75 degrees I knew the temperature would be up. I use green cast online and their alert email me that the temperature was 55 on Friday. So I just went with that. It's supposed to rain tomorrow so hopefully I can finish before that happens.


----------



## daviddsims

CenlaLowell said:


> It's about that time
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't finish my whole yard. I will start were I left off tomorrow.


Is this first time you have use RGS products? I'm interested in trying this year.


----------



## CenlaLowell

daviddsims said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about that time
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't finish my whole yard. I will start were I left off tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this first time you have use RGS products? I'm interested in trying this year.
Click to expand...

Yes, this is the first year I'm using the N EXT products. I will use them for three years then hopefully I see a significant difference in my soil. I know alot of people put down this product and expect results next month that's not how this is going to work from my understanding.

My application will look like

February-RGS and AIR 8
March RGS and AIR 8
April- September Humic 12 from kelp 4 less
October- RGS and AIR 8
November- RGS and AIR 8

I hope this helps you out.


----------



## daviddsims

Are you going to supplement that with fertilizer as well?


----------



## CenlaLowell

daviddsims said:


> Are you going to supplement that with fertilizer as well?


 spring 33-0-0
Summer 15-0-5
Fall 23-0-0

All fertilizer are coming from a local nusery or co op.


----------



## CenlaLowell

For this weekend I'm only working on the yard this morning. I've sprayed fertilome over the top 2 in all my flower beds and I've put down my spring application of fertilizer 33-0-0. Here's to the start of the 2019 season.



Fertilizer purchased from a feed store for 13.50 a bag.



I cannot WAIT to get rid of this thing. I'm going to buy a tow spreader with air filled tire sometime this season.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Today I decided to get in the yard. It's been raining off and on for the last few days so I could not accomplish much. This morning I worked on the empty lot on the side of my home. Nobody will ever build a home on it because it's not marketed for sale weird I know. Here's what I done.

Fertilized using some bags I found on sale during the winter





I also spray prodiamine on the whole lot, so maybe I can get rid of some the weeds. Here's the lot it's 0.20 acres





My dilemma is I'm thinking about building another home bigger than what I have now, but I've already invested SO much time and money in this build. So do I buy the extra lot which would then give me 0.75 acres or do I start over build another home? The next home I would look for 3-4 acres and the home size would be from 2500- 3000 sq ft heated. Any advice 🤔


----------



## CenlaLowell

Okay I decided after looking at those pictures I posted it would be a good opportunity for me to back those winter weeds in that area down. I used a few box store concentrate and one commercial. I will update the progress of this area.


----------



## CenlaLowell

First cut of the season. Also my first time cutting with the Bradley Stander.








Review so far so good on Bradley Stander. I will do a full review of the unit sometime in the summer.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

CenlaLowell said:


> Yesterday this came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can dial this in and accomplish some beautiful cuts from it. New toy to play with for next season YES!


That's a good looking Stander! Congratulations man! I'm sure you'll enjoy the mow this season with that.


----------



## CenlaLowell

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday this came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can dial this in and accomplish some beautiful cuts from it. New toy to play with for next season YES!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good looking Stander! Congratulations man! I'm sure you'll enjoy the mow this season with that.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. It sure looks like it 😁. Having all my landscaping I now need to find a way to cut different directions with this machine. Here's to a great season.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I managed to get down 33-0-0 plus spray pennant Magnum, Princep, and Imidacloprid. 


I need to manage to get AIR 8 and RGS down sometime this month as well.


----------



## CenlaLowell

What I purchased at a discount


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm spraying dismiss and MSM turf which is basically Blindside on my lawn. Spot spraying different weeds that made it past my fall pre emergents. 


These are the weeds I'm trying to get rid of. Im pretty sure there winter weeds so they will die anyway but I'm getting tired of looking at them.


POA annua came in where I roundup all the dallisgrass last winter.



This fall was my first season spraying pre emergents so my hope is the more I do it the greater the control I will get over the weeds

***The last time I sprayed dismiss it burned the tips of my St Augustine so I will not purchase this chemical prosedge will take it's place in my arsenal.***


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cut coming into spring. I have a long way to go. 








I definitely need to sand, but I don't have my drag mat built yet.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Came in the mail today.





Now it's time to figure out how I want to modify this. I know a chain and shackle for hookup is in the plan.


----------



## Kicker

I'm not sure if you've seen the post(s) but, @Ware or someone else, mentioned taking the crossbeam on the drag mat, and clamping it on the side edge (90 degrees left or right) so that it makes the drag mat more rigid and doesn't allow the joints to articulate down into a low spot and drag sand/dirt/compost out of the area you're trying to level.

Just thought i'd mention it as it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Kicker said:


> I'm not sure if you've seen the post(s) but, @Ware or someone else, mentioned taking the crossbeam on the drag mat, and clamping it on the side edge (90 degrees left or right) so that it makes the drag mat more rigid and doesn't allow the joints to articulate down into a low spot and drag sand/dirt/compost out of the area you're trying to level.
> 
> Just thought i'd mention it as it sounds like a great idea.


I wonder if he has a picture of what your talking about. Because I'm lost on this. I changed the hook up for it today.


----------



## Kicker

see the thread here. @@Pete1313's photos are no longer working, but if you scroll down to @Ware's post he starts discussing what i was attempting to describe.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Took pics to remind me of lawn coming out of fungus from last year hopefully I can get ahead of the problem this season.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Put down 


I'm hoping this season I don't get any fungus disease. Man last year that killed my beautiful lawn.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I sprayed RGS, AIR8, and Humic 12. I knew it was going to rain later that day but I had no idea it was going to do this










This is the extra lot that I don't own yet.





Needless to say I will order plenty of sand this season.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Oh yeah this also happened


My FIL was saying that the leaves got so wet and soaked they became to heavy to hold up. So I now have to figure out how to fix this.


----------



## CenlaLowell

On April 10

Sprayed propiconazle, pro solutions 15-0-0 with NIS

On April 16

Laid down a cut at 2.5 HOC

Observation

I need more fertilizer to get more spread out of my Bermuda and St Augustine. Since cutting with the new mower Ive found more uneven ground.

Pics will post tomorrow













I got a long way to go


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed. Trimmed all the roses brushes also. Since I got the stander I know every uneven spot in my yard.

I sprayed PGR/Lawnstar surfactant on my side lot. It's a mix of Bermuda and St Augustine. Most Bermuda, but I sprayed at .125 oz per 1M. Now to track the progress.

I went ahead the rest of the lawn today to get it on a schedule.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Had sand delivered this morning I thought the rain was going to catch but mother nature gave me a break


It was only five yards delivered, and I may order another five yards next weekend all depends on how I feel. 




I spread it with a iron garden rake then used the drag mat to smooth it out. I have to get alot of experience in this because I still have uneven spots


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday I sprayed Front and back yard

insecticide permethin 5/13/19
Liquid Iron app 5/13/19
T nex 5/13/19 @ .30oz/1k sqft

Today I mowed, edged, trimmed


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed prostar, 3336, and Lawnstar surfactant.


----------



## Alex_18

Coming together nicely brother. Keep up the good work


----------



## CenlaLowell

Alex_18 said:


> Coming together nicely brother. Keep up the good work


Thanks trying hard this year hopefully no screw ups


----------



## CenlaLowell

Again another year another fungus.caught some gray leaf spot. Only thing I can think of was I put down a preventative application of azoxystrobin at the low rate and thought it would last 28 days. I now realize the low rate is only for 14 days so that's how I probably got caught.


Anywho, this was the problem I ran into one morning.




So I spot sprayed those spots with a mix of propiconazle and azoxystrobin with azoxy being at the high rate. It looks like its pushing through for the most part. On my next preventative application I will spray the high rate of azoxystrobin.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Next full spray application is due today and tomorrow. This morning I sprayed azoxystrobin and the high rate, Dominion insecticide, iron, and surfactant.

My problem I'm thinking I'm dealing with is I'm getting fungus in the same areas year after year I wonder why that is?


----------



## seebryango

I just got some Grey Leaf Spot too. See the pics in my Journal update.

My issue is that I have an area not covered by irrigation so I was watering after work.... bad news.

I put down Myclobutanil @ 2.4oz/K per @Greendoc recommendations but I think Azoxy is better. I should've gone to get Scott's DiseaseEx immediately but didn't.... oh well


----------



## CenlaLowell

seebryango said:


> I just got some Grey Leaf Spot too. See the pics in my Journal update.
> 
> My issue is that I have an area not covered by irrigation so I was watering after work.... bad news.
> 
> I put down Myclobutanil @ 2.4oz/K per @greendoc recommendations but I think Azoxy is better. I should've gone to get Scott's DiseaseEx immediately but didn't.... oh well


I used eagle ew last season for grey leaf spot it worked ok but nothing like this azoxystrobin. Ive never used granular only the liquid.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Morning pics before evening cut.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed prostar and propiconazle now waiting on a little rain. I hopefully mother nature will come through for me. As for me I'm the uncut guy






After spraying look what I noticed



It might be a lucky day after all.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I don't know if it shows good here but she s green this morning


----------



## CenlaLowell

A few things I've notice after this last post.

As it gets hotter say July 1 brown creeps into the Bermuda stem and gives the brown haze look after you cut. So I may mini scalp every July and August until I figure that out.

Next definitely need plenty more sand for leveling so I will plan for that next year.

So far hasn't been a bad year at all


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mini scalp on my side yard from 3 to 2.5 hopefully this resets the stem height. 




I still have to do the biggest part of the yard. I was nervous about this so I decided to take small bites doing this😁


----------



## bassadict69

That the Bermuda or SA?


----------



## CenlaLowell

bassadict69 said:


> That the Bermuda or SA?


Both. That's why I only went to 2.5 inches any lower will not be good for the St Augustine.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Okay I've tried different chemicals to kill this areas of grass. I never knew what type of grass this was but I've gotten tried




Now, I hit it with Quikpro Roundup, Esplanade EZ, and MSO.



Now going to hit this again on Monday and rake all the dead grass out over the weekend. If I can find St Augustine sod sheets I will put them in afterwards.

Theres another area like this on the opposite side of the yard. After I get this area took take of I will tackle the other one.


----------



## CenlaLowell

New update I got 5 yards of river sand and picked area of my lawn to level. To me sanding is one of the most difficult jobs in lawn care. Seems like there never enough sand. Anywho I'm sanding every year in April and August til I get it right.








Let's see if I can get this to fill in before the season over. I got six weeks until grass starts slowing down. I'm using 36-0-0 at .50 per 1k every week until seasons over. Wish me luck

Here's a pic through my security camera.


----------



## CenlaLowell

One week since the leveling




I'm thinking I will sand every year in April and in August


----------



## CenlaLowell

Two weeks in 




I think the next week it should be fully filled in


----------



## CenlaLowell

Week three grow in


----------



## CenlaLowell

Okay after those five yards of sand a problem rose it's head. Weeds were everywhere, nutsedge, spurge, Virginia buttonweed, etc so I mixed Celsius+prosedge+NIS and sprayed late yesterday evening.


----------



## reauxl tigers

CenlaLowell said:


> Okay after those five yards of sand a problem rose it's head. Weeds were everywhere, nutsedge, spurge, Virginia buttonweed, etc so I mixed Celsius+prosedge+NIS and sprayed late yesterday evening.


 This is why I'm scared to bring in river sand, they're usually packed with weeds.


----------



## CenlaLowell

reauxl tigers said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay after those five yards of sand a problem rose it's head. Weeds were everywhere, nutsedge, spurge, Virginia buttonweed, etc so I mixed Celsius+prosedge+NIS and sprayed late yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I'm scared to bring in river sand, they're usually packed with weeds.
Click to expand...

I really don't know what kind of sand to ask for . The haulers only seem to have topsoil and river sand. You are definitely correct though I wish I can find a better sand with less problems.

Do you know of any haulers that get better sand?? @reauxl tigers


----------



## reauxl tigers

CenlaLowell said:


> reauxl tigers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay after those five yards of sand a problem rose it's head. Weeds were everywhere, nutsedge, spurge, Virginia buttonweed, etc so I mixed Celsius+prosedge+NIS and sprayed late yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I'm scared to bring in river sand, they're usually packed with weeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know what kind of sand to ask for . The haulers only seem to have topsoil and river sand. You are definitely correct though I wish I can find a better sand with less problems.
> 
> Do you know of any haulers that get better sand?? @reauxl tigers
Click to expand...

 Not off the top of my head, I'd have to do a little research but I do know the most recommended kind of sand for leveling is mason sand. The same stuff golf courses use for greens maintenance and what not. I don't know who has some in bulk around here but I'm sure I could find out or even go to a local municipal course as a last resort and ask where they had it delivered from.
My first instinct would be to check Cleggs


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed prodiamine +simazine last weekend forgot to update this journal. I used my new trailer sprayer and I would have to say theres definitely a learning curve in getting around my yard. 




I have alot of plans for this year. Good luck to everyone


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday I put this in my flower beds


This one in particular has the same A.I. as Snapshot, so hopefully it produces like results


----------



## CenlaLowell

Update fence time












Hopefully I can complete this job within a week or two.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Next steps in my fence building


Tomorrow I will cut the tops of the 4 x 4 ir the rain holds up


----------



## CenlaLowell

Fence building is getting somewhere for me. Got a few more steps I need to do. Building this gate is going to be an undertaking.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Built the fence framing today


Hopefully tomorrow I have enough time to finish the build out.

Spray the lawn and get ready for this season.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Gate has been built. Next for this fence project will be staining


----------



## CenlaLowell

Let's start the fungicide spraying year. I sprayed 15 oz of Axozystrobin and 100 oz of RGS in my tank. Getting better with this trailer sprayer. I love it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Today

Pressure washed the fence as I prepare to stain this weekend








Next I brought Raleigh st Augustine for the empty lot I will purchase this summer fingers crossed.



From fence to fence is the lot and it's about .24 acres. After this purchase I will have .752 acres


----------



## acegator

Looking really good.

Amazing how a good pressure wash can transform a fence.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed fence.

Things learned.... Make sure you mix all 5 gallons buckets really good. Never leave the paint gun alone to long.

What I sprayed with



Stained I used





The outside of the fence came out pretty good. First time spraying so I'm going thru growing pains for sure. It's definitely a repetitive job. I will finish tomorrow for sure. Here is the outside finish product





Tomorrow I shoot pics on the whole thing and the inside mistakes as well.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Outside fence looks pretty good


----------



## ionicatoms

Very nice look! Hope it lasts! I have to do my fence in the next year or so.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> Very nice look! Hope it lasts! I have to do my fence in the next year or so.


Thanks man, I'm probably going to spray it once a year.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finally finished the inside of the fence today


----------



## CenlaLowell

A bunch of rain dumped today. Needless to say their is a bunch of work that needs to be done


----------



## CenlaLowell

Since the t Nex is working so good in the back yard I decided to spray the whole property with that stuff

T Nex .25oz /1k
Feature 1.5 lb
Lawnstar surfactant .66 oz/1k


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed

Pennant magnum 13 oz/25k sq ft
Bifen it 13 oz/ 25 k sqft

Over the front lawn


----------



## JWAY

Nice work NJ.
Is that T-Nex PGR at .25 oz/M working well on your Bermuda or St. Aug, or both?


----------



## CenlaLowell

JWAY said:


> Nice work NJ.
> Is that T-Nex PGR at .25 oz/M working well on your Bermuda or St. Aug, or both?


Working well in the st Augustine but not as much in the Bermuda. I'm going to increase the next batch at .30 and see how it handles it.

@JWAY


----------



## CenlaLowell

Start today by renting a sod cutter from the homedepot


Took me about two hours but I removed a section 5x 61. 


The next part was to move plants from the old side to this new section




Laid down some preen weed preventer and tomorrow I will lay some mulch.

Finish the day like this


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finished product


Other than some trim work I'll do throughout the year


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, and edged





Afterwards spot sprayed fahrenheit and monument


----------



## CenlaLowell

My old deere has left the nest


New piece of equipment in house


----------



## acegator

I bet you will have fun with the new Toy 

St Aug is filling in nicely.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I hope so, thanks, I'm trying to focus on getting certain sections fill in this season.

@acegator


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed

27 gallons total

Main event
Permethrin
Surfactant

Using the new mower time will tell how I did


----------



## RussellJ

I really enjoyed going through your journal!
Super duper inspirational.

I look forward to more.

Wonderful to follow, thank you!


----------



## CenlaLowell

RussellJ said:


> I really enjoyed going through your journal!
> Super duper inspirational.
> 
> I look forward to more.
> 
> Wonderful to follow, thank you!


Thanks man I try


----------



## CenlaLowell

Still working on lawn disease


----------



## CenlaLowell

First soil test ever came in


----------



## CenlaLowell

Update

I've finally finished the purchase of my next door lot. Size is .206 acres/8973 sqft so I have more yard to tend to. 


This image is at least seven years old as the lawn looks nothing like this today. The red is arrow is the new lot I just purchased. I also own the lot indicated by the blue dot. Of course the home is in between those two.


----------



## RussellJ

CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Stellar P




----------



## CenlaLowell

Thanks @RussellJ it's been a long time waiting on this deal to go through.

@Stellar P lol, I hope not


----------



## dleonard11122

Enjoyed looking through your journal. Still liking the Northstar sprayer, and do you use marking dye with each app or just until you got the hang of it?


----------



## CenlaLowell

dleonard11122 said:


> Enjoyed looking through your journal. Still liking the Northstar sprayer, and do you use marking dye with each app or just until you got the hang of it?


Just until I got the hang of it. I've tried plenty of marking dye's and I could not get one to work well. Keep in mind I don't spray anything powerful like Celsius, Revolver, or MSM out of mine. As I get better with the machine I may include those to my spray tank.

@dleonard11122


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cut


----------



## CenlaLowell

Best my yard looked all year


----------



## RussellJ

Looking great!


----------



## murrayjm

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed prodiamine +simazine last weekend forgot to update this journal. I used my new trailer sprayer and I would have to say theres definitely a learning curve in getting around my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have alot of plans for this year. Good luck to everyone


I really enjoyed reading thorough your journal. I just purchase the North Star sprayer. Do you happen to have the parts list for updating you boom arm? What did you not like about the nozzles setup that came with it? My thought was to just upgrade to TeeJet nozzles and leave the boom arm as is.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

Looks really good! I wish I had a larger lawn to tend to.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Looking good man!


----------



## CenlaLowell

murrayjm said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed prodiamine +simazine last weekend forgot to update this journal. I used my new trailer sprayer and I would have to say theres definitely a learning curve in getting around my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have alot of plans for this year. Good luck to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed reading thorough your journal. I just purchase the North Star sprayer. Do you happen to have the parts list for updating you boom arm? What did you not like about the nozzles setup that came with it? My thought was to just upgrade to TeeJet nozzles and leave the boom arm as is.
Click to expand...

Sure thing parts list



PVC pipe is 1/2 from Lowe's
Metal clamps (electrical department) Lowe's the clamps hold the PVC pipe

Why??? Teejet are more consistent spray, easier to change for different applications, and easier to get help with here. All the information here about teejets are valuable and you will wonder why you haven't switched sooner.

Good luck


----------



## murrayjm

CenlaLowell said:


> murrayjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed prodiamine +simazine last weekend forgot to update this journal. I used my new trailer sprayer and I would have to say theres definitely a learning curve in getting around my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have alot of plans for this year. Good luck to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed reading thorough your journal. I just purchase the North Star sprayer. Do you happen to have the parts list for updating you boom arm? What did you not like about the nozzles setup that came with it? My thought was to just upgrade to TeeJet nozzles and leave the boom arm as is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing parts list
> 
> 
> 
> PVC pipe is 1/2 from Lowe's
> Metal clamps (electrical department) Lowe's the clamps hold the PVC pipe
> 
> Why??? Teejet are more consistent spray, easier to change for different applications, and easier to get help with here. All the information here about teejets are valuable and you will wonder why you haven't switched sooner.
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response the feedback on parts. I look forward to additional updates on your lawn 👌


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man it's getting better










Love to see when hard work pays off


----------



## RussellJ

Looks super!


----------



## bassadict69

Did you ever try a plugger on your SA? I saw where you were asking earlier this summer in another thread.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Looking okay I need to cut more often than once a week. Grass is getting terribly high.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Looking good! Nice and thick too. I'm having to mow my SA twice a week now, as well.


----------



## murrayjm

murrayjm said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> murrayjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed reading thorough your journal. I just purchase the North Star sprayer. Do you happen to have the parts list for updating you boom arm? What did you not like about the nozzles setup that came with it? My thought was to just upgrade to TeeJet nozzles and leave the boom arm as is.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing parts list
> 
> 
> 
> PVC pipe is 1/2 from Lowe's
> Metal clamps (electrical department) Lowe's the clamps hold the PVC pipe
> 
> Why??? Teejet are more consistent spray, easier to change for different applications, and easier to get help with here. All the information here about teejets are valuable and you will wonder why you haven't switched sooner.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the response the feedback on parts. I look forward to additional updates on your lawn 👌
Click to expand...

CenlaLowell, I went to Lowes to look for the Metal Clamps but with no luck. Did you purchase it in two pieces? Do you mind taking a closer picture of the clamp?

Thanks.


----------



## CenlaLowell

murrayjm said:


> murrayjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing parts list
> 
> 
> 
> PVC pipe is 1/2 from Lowe's
> Metal clamps (electrical department) Lowe's the clamps hold the PVC pipe
> 
> Why??? Teejet are more consistent spray, easier to change for different applications, and easier to get help with here. All the information here about teejets are valuable and you will wonder why you haven't switched sooner.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response the feedback on parts. I look forward to additional updates on your lawn 👌
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CenlaLowell, I went to Lowes to look for the Metal Clamps but with no luck. Did you purchase it in two pieces? Do you mind taking a closer picture of the clamp?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

@murrayjm

Here ya go





Show the employee in that department and they will find it for you.

Good luck


----------



## ionicatoms

@CenlaLowell, do you like your troy bilt pressure washer? I see one for sale second-hand here locally.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> @CenlaLowell, do you like your troy bilt pressure washer? I see one for sale second-hand here locally.


@ionicatoms 
Love it. Good pressure, great build. All I've ever changed other than routine maintenance was the pressure loader 10$ piece. Owned it for about 12 years


----------



## murrayjm

CenlaLowell said:


> murrayjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> murrayjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response the feedback on parts. I look forward to additional updates on your lawn 👌
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell, I went to Lowes to look for the Metal Clamps but with no luck. Did you purchase it in two pieces? Do you mind taking a closer picture of the clamp?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @murrayjm
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show the employee in that department and they will find it for you.
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...

Awesome. Thank you CenlaLowell 😊


----------



## CenlaLowell

Hot and humid days has brought on fungus. I'm under a curative fungicide Luna sensation, but that did not stop it. 


Mowed today







Hopefully all goods well. I'm not going to do anything to the lawn until this passes.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Another mow in the books. I can't wait for this season to be over. 




All fungus damage seems to be gone for now


----------



## CenlaLowell

Update on the yard ... I had some top soil and I decided to move some runners that was in my flower beds to some areas where st Augustine haven't took over yet. I'll water this about three times a week for three weeks then I should root by then.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Started the year off by spraying prodiamine and simizne at label rates. I got a few things I would like to accomplish this year. Here's to a good season.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Probably around 45-60 days before spring hits here. I'm still learning this drone here's some shots



Still have to learn to edit shots and videos. For some reason I can't upload videos on here either.


----------



## ionicatoms

Looks good. I would just upload to YouTube and post here using the media tag.

I would love to have a drone. Maybe next Christmas. LOL


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> Looks good. I would just upload to YouTube and post here using the media tag.
> 
> I would love to have a drone. Maybe next Christmas. LOL


Thanks I never thought of that.


----------



## mjh648

How much of all that front and side lawns do you mow and take care of?

Also how is the bermuda treatment going?


----------



## CenlaLowell

mjh648 said:


> How much of all that front and side lawns do you mow and take care of?
> 
> Also how is the bermuda treatment going?


I take care of everything. Bermuda kill off is going well. It's a slow process though there's no doubt about it. You really can only spray the mix two times a year after that it's cutting high and water. This year I'm changing it up and spraying mso instead of his per Greendoc recommendation.

Spray mix

Etho, atrazine, mso
@mjh648


----------



## CenlaLowell

This weekend I accomplished. Renting a sod cutter, removing 16x10 area of turf, and building a flower bed. Why? Because the drain, being metal, would get so hot it would kill the grass. Results

Before


After


All that's left now is the clean up


----------



## dubyadubya87

Well done!


----------



## mjh648

Didn't want to cause that thread to go off topic so I'm posting here. I was thinking about this last night and your comment made it cross my mind again. I was thinking for bermuda eradication that since they love nitrogen that not applying it will thin it out. Greendoc was always saying if your SA is healthy and is lush you don't really need nitrogen. Is that what your thought process is too?


----------



## CenlaLowell

mjh648 said:


> Didn't want to cause that thread to go off topic so I'm posting here. I was thinking about this last night and your comment made it cross my mind again. I was thinking for bermuda eradication that since they love nitrogen that not applying it will thin it out. Greendoc was always saying if your SA is healthy and is lush you don't really need nitrogen. Is that what your thought process is too?


Greendoc recommend not to use fertilizer when trying to suppress Bermuda. Your also right about the st Augustine being healthy you really don't need as much. I definitely will see and document my results.

I have a couple other things planned to experiment with too.


----------



## CenlaLowell

A bunch of sprigging and watering going on


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finally finished in the backyard.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm adding a 4 x 6 slab to eventually install a generator shed on. Wish me luck






The thought here is to always have a stationary spot to store it and make easy access for the wife and daughter to use.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man this has been a workout to say the least.






Finished up around 5 I'm beat. Never doing this again


----------



## leefjl63

Did you mix by hand? I did some tile work and got this mixer tool to use with an electric drill. But that was thinset which might be different than what you used. Lol...but you sound like me when I finish a project.


----------



## CenlaLowell

leefjl63 said:


> Did you mix by hand? I did some tile work and got this mixer tool to use with an electric drill. But that was thinset which might be different than what you used. Lol...but you sound like me when I finish a project.


Yes with a shovel in a cement tub. 12 bags, 80 pds a piece yeah I'm beat. I need this to install a generator shed on


----------



## ionicatoms

The 80 lb bags are a killer. Good thing you did it before it got too hot!


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> The 80 lb bags are a killer. Good thing you did it before it got too hot!


Tell me about it. If I had to do it all over again I would rent a cement mixer.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Dig out the area next to the slab in order to eventually put a 425 propane tank here. I put down plastic sheeting, then sea pebbles, 18x18 pavers, and sand. I'm going to wet the sand for a few days and let everything settle out. Last I will come will mulch.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man GLS hit me hard over the last two days. Sprayed azoxystrobin, 3336, and kelp4less. It sucks to even take a picture.


----------



## ionicatoms

@CenlaLowell last year I had the GLS which is resistant to Azoxystrobin. Good luck!


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> @CenlaLowell last year I had the GLS which is resistant to Azoxystrobin. Good luck!


Damn never knew that type existed. I threw a little bit of kelp4less 20-20-20 and it seems to be helping it push out already. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## ionicatoms

Hahaha! Yeah, it's hard to do zero fert! If I had a time machine, I think I would use it to go back and slap the Bermuda seed bag out of that guy's hands.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, it's hard to do zero fert! If I had a time machine, I think I would use it to go back and slap the Bermuda seed bag out of that guy's hands.


Yes it is hopefully that's all I need for the grow out! I hated to do it knowing I was helping the Bermuda


----------



## CenlaLowell

Shot in the early morning


----------



## ionicatoms

I can see exactly where the Eley reel is going to go. LOL
Looking good!


----------



## CenlaLowell

My yard looks TERRIBLE I was under suppression then grey leaf spot came. Man I never thought it could get this bad. Matt martin was correct do not spray a pgr if your grass is in fungus time of the month.

Really has me thinking about smoking the st Augustine


----------



## ionicatoms

@CenlaLowell what is your mitigation strategy? I will probably be in the same boat soon...


----------



## UltimateLawn

@CenlaLowell & @ionicatoms , my StAug continues to struggle in my area...very hot, very dry, no shade, on a slope so challenging irrigation and it shows with the sensitivity of StAug. Having a more drought tolerant grass would help here. We don't have an HOA in my area so the renovation choice is there.

This year is my final test year for StAug. I feel I can grow a great yard, but it is very challenging to get StAug to do it.


----------



## mjh648

@UltimateWarrior1 just need to increase the watering and decrease flow rate. Grab some MP rotators and watch for when runoff occurs. Program in some soaking periods for your grass if you haven't done so already. 10 min, soak for 30, 10 min soak for 30 so on and so forth.

When I think of SA issues its seems to heavily center around pest and fungus issues. Irrigation is always the easier of the 3 to control.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> @CenlaLowell what is your mitigation strategy? I will probably be in the same boat soon...


I dont know really because I have a BUNCH of crepe myrtles and eventually the shade will get so bad Bermuda will stop growing as well.


----------



## CenlaLowell

UltimateLawn said:


> @CenlaLowell & @ionicatoms , my StAug continues to struggle in my area...very hot, very dry, no shade, on a slope so challenging irrigation and it shows with the sensitivity of StAug. Having a more drought tolerant grass would help here. We don't have an HOA in my area so the renovation choice is there.
> 
> This year is my final test year for StAug. I feel I can grow a great yard, but it is very challenging to get StAug to do it.


Grey leaf spot makes the yard look terrible when it spreads like mine has it. I really don't know what to do as I'm at a lost for now. I do know that I don't want to spend 100s of dollars on fungicides year in and out.


----------



## leefjl63

Does the GLS hit one area and spreads? What have you tried?


----------



## FATC1TY

CenlaLowell said:


> Shot in the early morning


So what's the story behind all the randomly placed ornamental trees and shrubs? Part of a bigger project overtime or ?


----------



## CenlaLowell

FATC1TY said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot in the early morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the story behind all the randomly placed ornamental trees and shrubs? Part of a bigger project overtime or ?
Click to expand...

Just my design. No real rhyme or reason. In that big area of turf I will plant some Japanese maple trees


----------



## CenlaLowell

leefjl63 said:


> Does the GLS hit one area and spreads? What have you tried?


 Just the st Augustine all over. Doesn't effect the Bermuda at all. Every fungicide you can think about


----------



## FATC1TY

CenlaLowell said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot in the early morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the story behind all the randomly placed ornamental trees and shrubs? Part of a bigger project overtime or ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just my design. No real rhyme or reason. In that big area of turf I will plant some Japanese maple trees
Click to expand...

Interesting, thanks for the reply! Japanese maples are pretty trees in the fall for sure. Struggle with insects though so keep at it!


----------



## CenlaLowell

FATC1TY said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the story behind all the randomly placed ornamental trees and shrubs? Part of a bigger project overtime or ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just my design. No real rhyme or reason. In that big area of turf I will plant some Japanese maple trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, thanks for the reply! Japanese maples are pretty trees in the fall for sure. Struggle with insects though so keep at it!
Click to expand...

Your welcome, almost all those trees are crape myrtles.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I gave up fellas. I will spend the rest of the year getting rid of the st Augustine and push the Bermuda.

I started off by getting the yard down from four inches to two inches.


----------



## ionicatoms

Good luck with the transition!


----------



## Amoo316

Going to be following this. Had almost all of the Bermuda out of my yard, 95% Centipede. Problem constantly was anytime something got damaged from anything, Bermuda would fill in. It became a never ending vicious cycle. Decided not to fight it.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@CenlaLowell ....wow. I can't blame you. Is this because the bermudagrass encroachment continues to be a losing battle, fungicide expense, boredom....what?

Is this the common/wild bermuda or are you shifting to a different one?

Reel or rotary?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Amoo316 said:


> Going to be following this. Had almost all of the Bermuda out of my yard, 95% Centipede. Problem constantly was anytime something got damaged from anything, Bermuda would fill in. It became a never ending vicious cycle. Decided not to fight it.


Actually I have a bunch of st Augustine in my lawn what sucks is fungus. It's so expensive and it does Matter if I put down azoxystrobin before hand I'll still get it. Bermuda is vicious and doesn't stop growing. So I've given up and now I'm going to spray it out if I can


----------



## CenlaLowell

UltimateLawn said:


> @CenlaLowell ....wow. I can't blame you. Is this because the bermudagrass encroachment continues to be a losing battle, fungicide expense, boredom....what?
> 
> Is this the common/wild bermuda or are you shifting to a different one?
> 
> Reel or rotary?


Nope, the fungicide expense. I pretty much would have to spray fungicide from March to November and I would still end up getting GLS or brown patch. I'm just tired of having a brown spotted yard while everyone yard looks beautiful. I have common. After I accomplish this I'll have to figure out what to plant in the shade areas


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> Good luck with the transition!


Thanks I need all the help I can get


----------



## UltimateLawn

@CenlaLowell … sounds great. I will definitely keep watch. Good luck and more importantly have fun with it!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed quinclorac monument and mso 6/26
Sprayed 24D and nis on 6/27

Definitely knocking back st Augustine but I have a long way to go. Hopefully before the end of the year I can have this accomplished.

Waiting on trimec southern to arrive and I will put that down.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@CenlaLowell , I continue to shed tears for the StAug die down.

:roll:


----------



## CenlaLowell

UltimateLawn said:


> @CenlaLowell , I continue to shed tears for the StAug die down.
> 
> :roll:


Cut at 2.5 looks TERRIBLE. I got 5 yards of sand coming tomorrow. So I definitely need some advice on spreading.


----------



## Amoo316

CenlaLowell said:


> I got 5 yards of sand coming tomorrow. So I definitely need some advice on spreading.


Legit the heaviest, widest piece of metal you own. We have an old grate like piece that is 8' wide and weighs about 75# that works really well. Avoid anything like chain link as it's just going to smooth to the contours and not level it. A really big pallet can work as well. Hard to say without knowing what you have access to, you just want something as wide as possible and as heavy as you can make it if you're going for flat. If you're going for smooth, that's a different story.

EDIT: Also mine looks worse right now due to all this rain. Give me 5 mins I'll run over to the neighbors and grab our drag. Going to need it anyways if we can get a few dry days.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Amoo316 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 5 yards of sand coming tomorrow. So I definitely need some advice on spreading.
> 
> 
> 
> Legit the heaviest, widest piece of metal you own. We have an old grate like piece that is 8' wide and weighs about 75# that works really well. Avoid anything like chain link as it's just going to smooth to the contours and not level it. A really big pallet can work as well. Hard to say without knowing what you have access to, you just want something as wide as possible and as heavy as you can make it if you're going for flat. If you're going for smooth, that's a different story.
> 
> EDIT: Also mine looks worse right now due to all this rain. Give me 5 mins I'll run over to the neighbors and grab our drag. Going to need it anyways if we can get a few dry days.
Click to expand...

I have a 5 x 8 drag mat that I hook to a zero turn. Going for flat. Your correct three first couple of times I used my drag that's exactly what it did. Then I switched the placement thanks to Ware and it works much better.



Now you stiff as a arrow


----------



## Amoo316

CenlaLowell said:


> I have a 5 x 8 drag mat that I hook to a zero turn. Going for flat. Your correct three first couple of times I used my drag that's exactly what it did. Then I switched the placement thanks to Ware and it works much better.


Well sounds like you're good then, I went over and grabbed the drag so you're getting pictures anyways :lol: Also shoot me info/post on which drone you're using. Been thinking about getting one.









Drag we use, Size 10 flop added for scale.









LARGE pallet, take boards off the bottom and golden, works well in a pinch. Flop again for scale.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Amoo316 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5 x 8 drag mat that I hook to a zero turn. Going for flat. Your correct three first couple of times I used my drag that's exactly what it did. Then I switched the placement thanks to Ware and it works much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Well sounds like you're good then, I went over and grabbed the drag so you're getting pictures anyways :lol: Also shoot me info/post on which drone you're using. Been thinking about getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drag we use, Size 10 flop added for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LARGE pallet, take boards off the bottom and golden, works well in a pinch. Flop again for scale.
Click to expand...

Nice, I'm using the DJI mavic mini as my drone. I got some more sand coming on Aug 20 as well. I'm going to be wore out


----------



## Amoo316

CenlaLowell said:


> Nice, I'm using the DJI mavic mini as my drone. I got some more sand coming on Aug 20 as well. I'm going to be wore out


Like the drone/recommend?

Also sounds like you need a friend with a tractor and a bucket  Got all the free sand I want in the road, just need it to dry out


----------



## CenlaLowell

Amoo316 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I'm using the DJI mavic mini as my drone. I got some more sand coming on Aug 20 as well. I'm going to be wore out
> 
> 
> 
> Like the drone/recommend?
> 
> Also sounds like you need a friend with a tractor and a bucket  Got all the free sand I want in the road, just need it to dry out
Click to expand...

All I have is a gorilla cart hooked to a zero turn to move the sand around


----------



## leefjl63

Good luck! That's some hard work in your future.

I'm sure when it's all done you'll be so proud of the lawn.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sand came today


I purchased 5 yards but the guy sent 7 so he says it seems like it's more than that.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Drone shot . I have more sand coming on Aug 20 hopefully a couple more loads will finish this up this is brutal. Outside from 11-7 I'm tired


----------



## Amoo316

I dunno how much sand you have coming on the 20th, but it may be worth your time and sanity to look at renting a small bobcat/loader....etc to move sand around. Gorilla carts are fine and all for 10-15K yards, but I just can't imagine trucking all that sand over that much area without mechanical assistance and I love the heat.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Amoo316 said:


> I dunno how much sand you have coming on the 20th, but it may be worth your time and sanity to look at renting a small bobcat/loader....etc to move sand around. Gorilla carts are fine and all for 10-15K yards, but I just can't imagine trucking all that sand over that much area without mechanical assistance and I love the heat.


It was not terrible after I got a plan. Heat was brutal. I'm never ordering more than 5 yards at a time for this reason. Delivery guy made a mistake that how I ended up with 7 yards this time. Now if I took the project bigger say order 25 yards of sand at one time I could see renting a bobcat. This took me from 11-7 to get to this point and tomorrow I should finish.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed trimec southern and nis plus drug the sand smooth as I could get it



Stuff doesn't go far or I'm just doing it wrong. More sand coming in two weeks yay


----------



## Amoo316

I hate to say this, but 7 yards of dirt isn't a lot when you're dealing with larger properties. I put somewhere between 3.25-3.5 yards (based on bucket capacity) on those 3 spots I did on my driveway.


----------



## cglarsen

I've done 25 yards on mine and doesn't make much of a dent. Just fill the holes and embraced the undulations. Love the aerial shots of your place - nice property.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Amoo316 said:


> I hate to say this, but 7 yards of dirt isn't a lot when you're dealing with larger properties. I put somewhere between 3.25-3.5 yards (based on bucket capacity) on those 3 spots I did on my driveway.


Tell me about it. I got 5 yards coming next week, but this sun is a killer out here. I'll keep plugging away at it every year.


----------



## CenlaLowell

cglarsen said:


> I've done 25 yards on mine and doesn't make much of a dent. Just fill the holes and embraced the undulations. Love the aerial shots of your place - nice property.


25!!!! Man that's alot. Thanks, I'm using a mavic mini for the shots


----------



## ShaneQi

Amoo316 said:


> I dunno how much sand you have coming on the 20th, but it may be worth your time and sanity to look at renting a small bobcat/loader....etc to move sand around. Gorilla carts are fine and all for 10-15K yards, but I just can't imagine trucking all that sand over that much area without mechanical assistance and I love the heat.


I was also thinking about renting a mini skid steer last night (like this one) for next year's topdressing/leveling.

Base on my last year's leveling experience, moving sand/compost was the most time consuming / labor heavy part.
I used a 6 cu. wheelbarrow and shovel. Shoveling sand in and out of the wheelbarrow and pushing wheelbarrow to the spot took a lot of time and worn me out quickly.

I'm wondering if you have done that, I'm a little concerned that the skid steer might be too heavy and would leave track on my lawn which defeats the purpose of leveling. Was that a problem for you?


----------



## CenlaLowell

ShaneQi said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno how much sand you have coming on the 20th, but it may be worth your time and sanity to look at renting a small bobcat/loader....etc to move sand around. Gorilla carts are fine and all for 10-15K yards, but I just can't imagine trucking all that sand over that much area without mechanical assistance and I love the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thinking about renting a mini skid steer last night (like this one) for next year's topdressing/leveling.
> 
> Base on my last year's leveling experience, moving sand/compost was the most time consuming / labor heavy part.
> I used a 6 cu. wheelbarrow and shovel. Shoveling sand in and out of the wheelbarrow and pushing wheelbarrow to the spot took a lot of time and worn me out quickly.
> 
> I'm wondering if you have done that, I'm a little concerned that the skid steer might be too heavy and would leave track on my lawn which defeats the purpose of leveling. Was that a problem for you?
Click to expand...

I've seen videos but have never used a skid steer myself. I use a zero turn pulling a gorilla cart. Definitely hard work but hopefully it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Amoo316

ShaneQi said:


> I was also thinking about renting a mini skid steer last night (like this one) for next year's topdressing/leveling.
> 
> Base on my last year's leveling experience, moving sand/compost was the most time consuming / labor heavy part.
> I used a 6 cu. wheelbarrow and shovel. Shoveling sand in and out of the wheelbarrow and pushing wheelbarrow to the spot took a lot of time and worn me out quickly.
> 
> I'm wondering if you have done that, I'm a little concerned that the skid steer might be too heavy and would leave track on my lawn which defeats the purpose of leveling. Was that a problem for you?


I have a tractor with a bucket on the front of it. My tractor does NOT have the turf tires, it has the more ag focused knobby tires.

Keep in mind you are going to do this scalped and dry if at all possible.

The mini track loaders are a LOT better about weight distribution as you have a wider surface area then just 4 tires. That said I wouldn't be under any illusions that you won't have a mark or two here or there. As long as you don't drive it like a bat out of Hades and it's dry and you're careful, I think the small amount of damage you would incur from a mini track loader would FAR outweigh the time savings. I wouldn't be surprised if you have 0 damage if you're careful with it, but I also wouldn't be shocked to see a mark or two.

If your lawn is super soft or super wet all bets are off. I think you would be fine though.

I use this:


----------



## Jagermeister

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed
> 
> Pennant magnum 13 oz/25k sq ft
> Bifen it 13 oz/ 25 k sqft
> 
> Over the front lawn


Are you still using Pennant Magnum? How is it performing for you and what are your target weeds? What is your pre-em program looking like now?


----------



## ShaneQi

CenlaLowell said:


> ShaneQi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno how much sand you have coming on the 20th, but it may be worth your time and sanity to look at renting a small bobcat/loader....etc to move sand around. Gorilla carts are fine and all for 10-15K yards, but I just can't imagine trucking all that sand over that much area without mechanical assistance and I love the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thinking about renting a mini skid steer last night (like this one) for next year's topdressing/leveling.
> 
> Base on my last year's leveling experience, moving sand/compost was the most time consuming / labor heavy part.
> I used a 6 cu. wheelbarrow and shovel. Shoveling sand in and out of the wheelbarrow and pushing wheelbarrow to the spot took a lot of time and worn me out quickly.
> 
> I'm wondering if you have done that, I'm a little concerned that the skid steer might be too heavy and would leave track on my lawn which defeats the purpose of leveling. Was that a problem for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen videos but have never used a skid steer myself. I use a zero turn pulling a gorilla cart. Definitely hard work but hopefully it's worth it in the end.
Click to expand...

Zero turn + gorilla cart sounds good! But I would still hate the shoveling 

So kudos to you who is doing 7 yards and even 25 yards, I usually only do 3 yards at a time.


----------



## ShaneQi

Amoo316 said:


> ShaneQi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thinking about renting a mini skid steer last night (like this one) for next year's topdressing/leveling.
> 
> Base on my last year's leveling experience, moving sand/compost was the most time consuming / labor heavy part.
> I used a 6 cu. wheelbarrow and shovel. Shoveling sand in and out of the wheelbarrow and pushing wheelbarrow to the spot took a lot of time and worn me out quickly.
> 
> I'm wondering if you have done that, I'm a little concerned that the skid steer might be too heavy and would leave track on my lawn which defeats the purpose of leveling. Was that a problem for you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tractor with a bucket on the front of it. My tractor does NOT have the turf tires, it has the more ag focused knobby tires.
> 
> Keep in mind you are going to do this scalped and dry if at all possible.
> 
> The mini track loaders are a LOT better about weight distribution as you have a wider surface area then just 4 tires. That said I wouldn't be under any illusions that you won't have a mark or two here or there. As long as you don't drive it like a bat out of Hades and it's dry and you're careful, I think the small amount of damage you would incur from a mini track loader would FAR outweigh the time savings. I wouldn't be surprised if you have 0 damage if you're careful with it, but I also wouldn't be shocked to see a mark or two.
> 
> If your lawn is super soft or super wet all bets are off. I think you would be fine though.
> 
> I use this:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the insights! I agree that it would save way more time than causing damage.


----------



## Amoo316

ShaneQi said:


> Thanks for the insights! I agree that it would save way more time than causing damage.


Now we need to convince @CenlaLowell that this is a better option then heatstroke :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jagermeister said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed
> 
> Pennant magnum 13 oz/25k sq ft
> Bifen it 13 oz/ 25 k sqft
> 
> Over the front lawn
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still using Pennant Magnum? How is it performing for you and what are your target weeds? What is your pre-em program looking like now?
Click to expand...

Yeah but I have gotten of ally weeds except nutsedge and buttonweed. So I will probably stop using prodiamine and focus on using pennant magnum and esplanade 200sc


----------



## CenlaLowell

Amoo316 said:


> ShaneQi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insights! I agree that it would save way more time than causing damage.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to convince @CenlaLowell that this is a better option then heatstroke :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol, I know but I don't have enough land or a place to store something like that.


----------



## UltimateLawn

CenlaLowell said:


> Yeah but _I have gotten of ally weeds except nutsedge_ and buttonweed.


@CenlaLowell , mis-understanding on my side...so you have found that Pennant Magnum is not effective (as a pre-emergent) at controlling or stopping nutsedge?


----------



## CenlaLowell

UltimateLawn said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but _I have gotten of ally weeds except nutsedge_ and buttonweed.
> 
> 
> 
> @CenlaLowell , mis-understanding on my side...so you have found that Pennant Magnum is not effective (as a pre-emergent) at controlling or stopping nutsedge?
Click to expand...

The two seasons I've used it I've still gotten nutsedge. I'm thinking I will always have to spray a post emergent for nutsedge especially if esplanade 200 SC doesn't work.


----------



## CenlaLowell

More sand this weekend 5 yards last load for the year


----------



## UltimateLawn

CenlaLowell said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to cause that thread to go off topic so I'm posting here. I was thinking about this last night and your comment made it cross my mind again. I was thinking for bermuda eradication that since they love nitrogen that not applying it will thin it out. Greendoc was always saying if your SA is healthy and is lush you don't really need nitrogen. Is that what your thought process is too?
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc recommend not to use fertilizer when trying to suppress Bermuda. Your also right about the st Augustine being healthy you really don't need as much. I definitely will see and document my results.
> 
> I have a couple other things planned to experiment with too.
Click to expand...

@CenlaLowell , a bit from your previous post...

I'm thinking of following the no-nitrogen approach to help slow down the bermudagrass growth in my StAug. I recall you mentioning that you were going to follow that path. Did it make a difference?

Also any thought about using bio-stimulants for both or just targeting the StAug?


----------



## CenlaLowell

UltimateLawn said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to cause that thread to go off topic so I'm posting here. I was thinking about this last night and your comment made it cross my mind again. I was thinking for bermuda eradication that since they love nitrogen that not applying it will thin it out. Greendoc was always saying if your SA is healthy and is lush you don't really need nitrogen. Is that what your thought process is too?
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc recommend not to use fertilizer when trying to suppress Bermuda. Your also right about the st Augustine being healthy you really don't need as much. I definitely will see and document my results.
> 
> I have a couple other things planned to experiment with too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @CenlaLowell , a bit from your previous post...
> 
> I'm thinking of following the no-nitrogen approach to help slow down the bermudagrass growth in my StAug. I recall you mentioning that you were going to follow that path. Did it make a difference?
> 
> Also any thought about using bio-stimulants for both or just targeting the StAug?
Click to expand...

No bio stimulates at all. No fertilizer either. I'm getting rid of the st Augustine and going to straight Bermuda.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Last push before season end in October. I'll try to get Bermuda to fill in and trim all the trees.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Two applications of t nex and paclo creates an awesome effect


----------



## CenlaLowell

Built out this firewood rack and purchase the cover off Amazon. I've never used my fireplace since I built the home so I've been watching YouTube videos on doing it.


----------



## leefjl63

Forget the fireplace and get a smoker to go with the rack


----------



## CenlaLowell

leefjl63 said:


> Forget the fireplace and get a smoker to go with the rack


Lol, got to get ready in case we ever get another taste of an ice storm again.


----------



## bassadict69

I know of a couple of meteorologist that seem to think everything is setting up for a repeat of winter 2020!


----------



## CenlaLowell

bassadict69 said:


> I know of a couple of meteorologist that seem to think everything is setting up for a repeat of winter 2020!


Man I hope not. I will get some portable heaters as well because I don't believe my generator is powering the heat in my central unit.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I think I'm on my third app of pgr and look at this


Just amazing I'll tell ya. I'm running .30 oz/1k of t nex and paclo


----------



## leefjl63

That's a strange looking St Aug blade &#128516;. So how's the transformation looking?


----------



## CenlaLowell

leefjl63 said:


> That's a strange looking St Aug blade 😄. So how's the transformation looking?


Coming pretty good. I'm thinking next season I'll get rid of the rest of the st Augustine. As of now Bermuda 95% st Augustine 5%


----------



## CenlaLowell

Towards the end of the season it is. Hopefully next year goes better.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Built out more storage racks for logs. Everyone told me I needed more wood than what I had.


I'll get two more covers sometime this winter


----------



## CenlaLowell

Goals for next season:

Finish getting rid of st Augustine
Keeping Bermuda out of flower beds
Level yard and remove high spots
Stay under PGR the full season.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday sprayed dismiss, quinclorac, msma, 24d, and mso. I sprayed this using my spray mate backpack trying to kill the rest of the st Augustine in my lawn.



Christmas gift⬆⬆⬆


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man my yard. I need help








These are just some of my camera shots of the yard.


----------



## klsmith259

Sod cutter and bring in sand/dirt and bring up the low spots or some draining in certain areas to divert?


----------



## CenlaLowell

klsmith259 said:


> Sod cutter and bring in sand/dirt and bring up the low spots or some draining in certain areas to divert?


On that side yard I'm going to focus all the sand is going there. I'm going to bury that Bermuda


----------



## dubyadubya87

That was quite a storm! I was in Alexandria when it went through.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Leveled a high spot using a tiller. Im on vacation this week so there's no telling what else I'll get into


----------



## CenlaLowell

The only area that looks pretty good so far. Got a bunch of Bermuda growing into the st Augustine I killed off in early spring. Hopefully by memorial day my whole yard comes in.


----------



## ionicatoms

Looking good! July 4th is the day I always look forward to the most.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> Looking good! July 4th is the day I always look forward to the most.


Yeah I'm hoping for a beautiful lawn by memorial day but who knows our season is pretty long down here.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Morning shots


----------



## ag_fishing

CenlaLowell said:


> Morning shots


That looks amazing. What is your HOC on your zero turn?


----------



## CenlaLowell

2.5 hoc @ag_fishing fall season after I sand I will try to get it down to 2 inch without scalping


----------



## CenlaLowell

Not bad
[/url
]
[url=https://postimg.cc/LhGbwjY9]


----------



## CenlaLowell

Got some more. I'll take a drone shot in the morning but 5 yards don't spread no where. I really hope I'm doing this right.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Not terrible imo.

Oh yeah I decided to experiment with citrazoy


----------

